# {résolu} apple store



## bsketeur (28 Novembre 2014)

bonjour a tous

je vien d'installer un hackintosh fonctionnel j'ai juste un petit soucis c'est pour me connecter à l'apple store.

j'ai créé un identifiant mais quand je veux me connecter il m'indique : " Votre appareil ou votre ordinateur na pas pu être vérifié. Contactez lassistance pour obtenir de laide."

est ce arrivé a quelqu'un? et comment avez vous fait pour remédier au problème?

merci


----------



## gmaa (28 Novembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> je vien d'installer un *hackintosh* fonctionnel j'ai juste un petit soucis c'est pour me connecter à l'apple store.
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas tout bonnement la raison?


----------



## bsketeur (28 Novembre 2014)

jai cru comprend sur des forums en anglais qu'il y avais la possibilité de ce connecter a l'apple store, et comme j'ai suis pas bilingue je ne peu pas poser ma question sur ces forums.


----------



## gmaa (28 Novembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> jai cru comprend sur des forums en anglais qu'il y avais la possibilité de ce connecter a l'apple store, et comme j'ai suis pas bilingue je ne peu pas poser ma question sur ces forums.



Effectivement on trouve des scripts d'adaptation en fonction des hacks...
Mais je ne suis pas concerné... et mon anglais...

Une bonne âme passera peut-être...


----------



## bsketeur (28 Novembre 2014)

merci pour ta réponse en tout cas


----------



## MilesTEG (28 Novembre 2014)

Salut 
Pour pouvoir te connecter à un compte apple sur l'apple store, il faut que tu ais renseigné une carte bancaire dans ton compte.
Si c'est le cas, par exemple si tu as un iPod ou un autre mac, il faut passer à l'étape suivante.

Et c'est là que ça peut se compliquer...

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire...
Si c'est juste récupérer des applications, en acheter, musiques etc... la CB devrait suffire.
Mais si tu veux les services iMessage et FaceTime, là ça se complique sérieusement.
Le plus simple c'est de récupérer le S/N d'un vrai mac et de l'utiliser.
Après, faut générer un S/N, et d'autres numéros...
Mais ça va dépendre du bootloader que tu utilises. Si c'est Clover, c'est pas trop complexe, si c'est Chameleon... Mets Clover


----------



## polyzargone (29 Novembre 2014)

Salut l'ami 

Ton problème est ailleurs. Je crois me souvenir que tu n'as qu'une connexion wifi via une clé USB sur ta config. Pour accéder à l'App Store et iCloud & Co, il te faut impérativement une connexion Ethernet fonctionnelle (pas forcément activée mais reconnue par l'OS). Par fonctionnelle, je veux simplement dire qu'un kext réseau compatible avec ton chipset Ethernet doit être installé et apparaître dans le panneau Réseau des Préférences Système en tant qu'interface En0 ou Eth0.

Le wifi seul ne fonctionne pas à moins d'avoir une carte Airport ou du moins une carte reconnue comme telle. Ce qui n'est pas le cas des clés USB Wifi.

Donc renseigne-toi sur le chipset Ethernet de ta carte mère et essaie de trouver un kext compatible puis installe-le. En principe, le prb sera résolu. Il y aura éventuellement une manip ou deux à faire mais trouve d'abord le kext, on verra ensuite.


----------



## bsketeur (30 Novembre 2014)

merci pour vos réponse j'essaie de regarder ça des aujourd'hui


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

j'ai trouver ça pour ma carte mère :   Contrôleur réseau : Marvell 88E8001
il faut que je trouve le kext de celui ci donc ?


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/3452-marvell-yukon-88e8001/


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

tu est plus rapide que moi dans les recherche dites donc


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

J'ai eu plus ou moins la même carte mère


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

ha raccord mais j'ai installer le kext et quand je vais dans information système il n' a pas de carte réseau reconnue est ce normal


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

et dans les prefs sysème, tu as quelques chose ?


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

non je n'est rien 
je vais aller voir si il est bien mis dans extensions


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

T'es sur Yosemite ou 10.9 ?

il faut penser à reconstruire le cache. Dans le terminal tape :

sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions puis redémarre


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

je suis sous 10,9


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

euh rappelle moi, c'était une install avec myHack, non ?


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

Oui c'est bien ça


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

OK, donc si le kext est dans S/L/E retire le et met le dans Extra/Extensions

Ensuite, lance myHack et choisi myFix Quick.


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fait et du coup j'ai même plus le wifi


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

T'as mis *QUE* le kext Marvell dans Extra/Extensions ?


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

En plus de ceux qu'il y avais déjà oui au dernière nouvelle


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

bon, bizarre&#8230; retire-le et refais un coup de myHack > myFix


----------



## bsketeur (1 Décembre 2014)

Bon j'ai juste redémarrer une deuxieme fois et ça fonctionne pour le wifi mais j'ai toujours rien pour le ethernet


----------



## polyzargone (1 Décembre 2014)

Ré-installe le kext avec Kext Wizard dans S/L/E et lance myHack > myFix


----------



## MilesTEG (1 Décembre 2014)

C'est Chameleon le bootloader ?
Normalement les kexts sont à placer dans un dossier /Extras/ et je sais plus quel sous dossier...

Mais perso, j'ai laissé tombé ce bootloader pour Clover avec lequel j'ai bien moins de soucis, et tout fonctionne sans meme à avoir à mettre moi même un kext dans /S/L/E/
(éventuellement l'outils de Toleda pour la partie audio le fait, mais c'est lui qui fait tout).
J'ai même le trim activé grace à un KextToPatch à mettre dans le fichier config.plist.

Bref, sinon, ça aurait été utile d'avoir la configuration complète de ton Hack


----------



## bsketeur (2 Décembre 2014)

je sais pas ce que tu entend par config complète mais voila quelques infos

Nom de la carte mère : Asus P5N-E SLI
Type de processeur : QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
audio : Realtek ALC883
carte graphique : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
WIFI : asus usb n13

jai mis le kext pour mon ethernet dans /E/E/ et dans /S/L/E/ mais rien n'y fait toujours rien


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> je sais pas ce que tu entend par config complète mais voila quelques infos
> 
> Nom de la carte mère : Asus P5N-E SLI
> Type de processeur : QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
> ...



Rien de bien plus que ce que tu viens de donner 

Sinon est-ce que ta carte réseau est activée dans le BIOS de la carte mère ?
Je te demande ça parce que moi celle intégrée à ma CM ne fonctionne plus, donc je l'ai désactivée dans le BIOS pour laisser celle que j'ai mise en PCIe prendre le pas.
Regarde dans ton bios, tu devrais avoir ce réglage dans la partie "Integrated Peripherals"
Dans le mien bios, ça se présente comme cela :





Dans le tiens il est possible que ce soit encore dans un sous menu 

Pour le kext que tu as mis, il faut rafraichir le cache des extensions :
Tape ces commandes dans un terminal :

```
sudo touch /S*/L*/Extensions

sudo kextcache -Boot -U /

diskutil repairPermissions /
```


----------



## bsketeur (2 Décembre 2014)

quand j'ai tapper ta deuxième ligne de commande j'ai eu ça 

imacdebsketeur:~ MacBureau$ sudo kextcache -Boot -U /
unrecognized option -Boot
usage: kextcache <mkext_flag> [options] [--] [kext or directory] ...
       kextcache -prelinked-kernel <filename> [options] [--] [kext or directory]
       kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
       kextcache [options] -prelinked-kernel
       kextcache -update-volume <volume> [options]
       kextcache -system-caches [options]

use kextcache -help for an explanation of each option

j'ai lu que le kext AppleYukon2.kext pouvais fonctionner


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> quand j'ai tapper ta deuxième ligne de commande j'ai eu ça
> 
> imacdebsketeur:~ MacBureau$ sudo kextcache -Boot -U /
> unrecognized option -Boot
> ...



Ha c'est étrange... Qaund j'ai utilisé ces commandes avec la version beta ça avait pas mis d'erreurs...
la commande à du changer avec la version finale.

Regarde ici, j'ai trouvé un script qui recrée le cache des extensions :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/299102-script-small-and-fast-script-to-fix-permskext-rebuild/

Est-ce que tu as bien dans les paramètres de boot ça : kext-dev-mode=1
c'est indispensable pour charger des extensions tierces, sinon Yosemite ne les charges pas.


----------



## bsketeur (2 Décembre 2014)

je ne suis pas sous yosemite mais sous mavericks déjà.

pour les paramètre de boot c'est dans le fichier chameleon dans le dossier extra


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> je ne suis pas sous yosemite mais sous mavericks déjà.
> 
> pour les paramètre de boot c'est dans le fichier chameleon dans le dossier extra



Haaaa, j'avias pas compris que tu étais encore sous Mavericks...
Donc oublie les commandes et le paramètre du boot, c'est réservé à Yosemite.

À priori, seule cette commande est nécessaire pour Mavericks :

```
sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions
```
Il faut avoir copier le kext dans /S/L/E avant 
et faut rebooter après


----------



## bsketeur (2 Décembre 2014)

je n'est toujours pas de ethernet alors qu'il est bien activer dans le bios et que j'ai mis le kext dans E/E/ et S/L/E puis ligne de commande puis redémarrage


----------



## polyzargone (3 Décembre 2014)

Il n'est peut-être pas découvert automatiquement du fait qu'aucun câble n'est branché. Essaie de cliquer sur le + dans les Préférences Réseau et vois si il y a une interface Ethernet disponible. Si c'est le cas, ajoute-la et clique sur Appliquer puis redémarre.


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

Quand je vais dans les préférence réseau je n'est pas la possibilité de sélectionner éthernet il me propose firewire et je crois bluetooth


----------



## polyzargone (4 Décembre 2014)

Ok mais dans la colonne de gauche, là où se trouvent la liste des interfaces réseau (Firewire, Wifi, Bluetooth, etc&#8230 tu as trois boutons : + - et une roue crantée. Clique sur + et vois s'il te propose Ethernet. Sinon, fais une capture de Informations Système rubrique Réseau.


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Peut être voir avec DCPI Manager voir si la carte est détectée ou pas :
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/3784-dpci-manager/
Il me semble avoir utilisé une technique pour réinitialiser la liste des connexions réseaux, mais je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait. Je me souviens juste que j'avais du supprimer un fichier...

Sinon, tu n'aurais pas une partition windows sur laquelle tu pourrais booter pour voir si la carte fonctionne dans windows ?
(voir télécharger ubuntu et la mettre sur une clé usb pour voir la même chose).


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

je ne peu pas insérer ma capture dans le message mais quand je vais dans les info réseau il n'y a que la clé wifi de reconnu.

concernant dcpi manager j'ai plein d'info mais je ne crois pas voir celle concernant le ethernet. je vais regarder sous windows si elle est reconnue


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> je ne peu pas insérer ma capture dans le message mais quand je vais dans les info réseau il n'y a que la clé wifi de reconnu.
> 
> concernant dcpi manager j'ai plein d'info mais je ne crois pas voir celle concernant le ethernet. je vais regarder sous windows si elle est reconnue



Pour mettre une capture d'écran sur le forum il faut héberger l'image, comme avec http://reho.st

Voilà ce que me donne DCPI manager : 
Dans cette capture, ce que j'ai encadré en rouge est ma carte réseau. Il faut que la tienne soit dans ce cadre aussi, avec le "en0" pour avoir accès au store je pense.





Tu peux aussi aller voir dans la liste de l'onglet suivant pour voir si elle est dans la liste :





Bon alors là c'est avec ma carte réseau PCIe que j'ai ajouter à la CM, car celle de la CM est morte et désactivée dans le bios).
La tienne sera appeler autrement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

Je viens d'ailleurs de voir que dans DCPI manager il y a l'outils pour reconstruire le cache des extensions


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

voila capture de info réseau 






[/url][/IMG]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

et voila les deux capture de DPCI










jai regarder dans windows et ma carte réseau est  bien présente et bien reconnue


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> voila capture de info réseau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon et bien soit OSX se fourvoie en disant que ta carte wifi est une ethernet, soit tu as bien l'ethernet.
TU as branché un câble sur la carte réseau ?
Tu peux faire une capture de la partie Matériel / Carte ethernet ?


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

non je n'est pas brancher de cale je vais essayer vois si j'en est un assez long.

voila la capture


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

C'est étrange... On dirait que c'est une carte réseau USB... (USB-N13)
C'est le cas ?
Car sur l'autre capture on voit que le controleur ethernet est de la marque NVIDIA (MCP51 Ethernet Controler)


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

c'est un clef usb wifi asus n13 
http://www.asus.com/Networking/USBN13/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

je vien de brancher un rj45 sur ma carte


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> c'est un clef usb wifi asus n13
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/USBN13/
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------
> ...



Ah c'est ton adaptateur wifi.

Tu peux refaire les capture en ayant débranché ton adaptateur usb wifi ? et en laissant le cable réseau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

Faudrait aussi essayer ça :
http://mandarapte.com/apple/reset-r...-wifi-bluetooth-system-default-mac-macintosh/
(c'est ce que j'avais fait, j'ai réussi à retrouver)


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

voila tout


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

C'est quoi ton ordinateur déjà ? C'est un portable ?

Sinon essaie avec le kext dispo ici :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/154448-hp-pavilion-dv6000-dv6103eu-amd-sempron-install-1056/
nForceLAN.kext
dans la section LAN Drivers for MCP51


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

non non c'est un pc de bureau


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> non non c'est un pc de bureau



Essaie quand meme ce kext.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

Voir celui que tu peux récupérer ici : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/125569-nforce-lan-driver/
Il semble plus à jour je pense.


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

si je peu le telecharger

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

jai lancer avec l'installer j'aurai quelque chose a faire après


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> si je peu le telecharger
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------
> 
> jai lancer avec l'installer j'aurai quelque chose a faire après



Rebooter ?

(PS : tu as fais un backup de ton installation avant de faire les manips ? juste au cas où ^^)


Sinon, je pense que tu devrais avoir la solution ici : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...or-7-nforce-chipset-intel-cpu-mobo/?p=1959417

mais c'est long et en anglais...
Essaie de récupérer le packet de la section download, il y aura peut être le kext que tu cherches.


Par ce qu'on se fourvoie depuis le départ... Ta CM est à base de nforce...


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

non jai pas fait de backup et c'est pas grave si ca plante je referais. 

j'ai vu en bootant a un moment il ma afficher devant AppleNForce je crois, MCP51ethernet controller mais dans les info réseau toujours rien dans les preference non plus et dans DPCI rien


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> non jai pas fait de backup et c'est pas grave si ca plante je referais.
> 
> j'ai vu en bootant a un moment il ma afficher devant AppleNForce je crois, MCP51ethernet controller mais dans les info réseau toujours rien dans les preference non plus et dans DPCI rien



Tu le mets où le kext ?
Tu peux faire un copier coller du boot log que tu as dans DCPI Manager ?


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

pour le kext j'ai lancer l'installer donc je sais pas ou il la mis dans S/L/E je pense

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

himera 3.0.1 Branch of Chameleon 2.2svn (svn-r2378) [2014-05-07 22:23:11]
msr(502): ia32_perf_stat 0x06000928
max: 9 current: 9
CPU: Brand String:                Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
CPU: Vendor:                      0x756e6547
CPU: Family / ExtFamily:          0x6 / 0x0
CPU: Model / ExtModel / Stepping: 0xf / 0x0 / 0xb
CPU: Number of Cores / Threads:   4 / 4
CPU: Features:                    0x0000024f
CPU: TSC Frequency:               2399 MHz
CPU: FSB Frequency:               266 MHz
CPU: CPU Frequency:               2399 MHz
CPU: Minimum Bus Ratio:           0
CPU: Maximum Bus Ratio:           0
CPU: Current Bus Ratio:           9
Attempting to read GPT
Read GPT
Reading GPT partition 1, type C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
Reading GPT partition 2, type 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist] 475 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/org.chameleon.Boot.plist] 633 bytes.
Module 'Symbols.dylib' by 'Chameleon' Loaded.
	Description: Chameleon symbols for linking
	Version: 0
	Compat:  0
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/modules/HDAEnabler.dylib] 22196 bytes.
Module 'HDAEnabler.dylib' by 'Unknown' Loaded.
	Description: 
	Version: 0
	Compat:  0
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/modules/Keylayout.dylib] 13464 bytes.
Module 'Keylayout.dylib' by 'Unknown' Loaded.
	Description: 
	Version: 0
	Compat:  0

Darwin/x86 boot v5.0.132 - Chameleon v2.2svn r2378
Build date: 2014-05-07 22:23:11
4094MB memory
VESA v3.0 14MB (NVIDIA)
Scanning device 80...Use  keys to select the startup volume.    hd(0,2) Mac OS                          
    hd(1,1) Réservé au système           
    hd(1,2) Windows NTFS                    
Press Enter to start up Darwin/x86 with no options, or you can:
  Type -v and press Enter to start up with diagnostic messages
  Type ? and press Enter to learn about advanced startup options

boot: Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist] 232 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/org.chameleon.Boot.plist] 633 bytes.
Loading Darwin 10.9
Loading kernel cache /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/kernelcache
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/kernelcache] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/kernelcache] 16807695 bytes.
Using PCI-Root-UID value: 1
---------------------------------------------
------------ NVIDIA DEVICE INFO --------------
---------------------------------------------
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 768MB NVc4 [10de:0e22]-[10b0:0401] :: PciRoot(0x1)/Pci(0x3,0x0)/Pci(0x0,0x0) device number: 1
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/smbios.plist] 920 bytes.
CPU is Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz, family 0x6, model 0xf

SMBIOS rev.: 2.4, DMI rev.: 2.4

Handle: 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
	Vendor: Apple Inc.
	Version: IM101.88Z.00CC.B00.0909031926
	Release Date: 09/03/09
	BIOS Revision: 0.1

Handle: 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
	Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
	Product Name: iMac10,1
	Version: 1.0
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	UUID: ** PRIVATE **
	Wake-up Type: Power Switch
	SKU Number: Default SKU#
	Family: iMac

Handle: 0x0003, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
Base Board Information
	Manufacturer: Apple Computer, Inc.
	Product Name: Mac-F2268CC8
	Version: 1.XX    
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: Default Asset Tag#
	Location In Chassis: Not Specified
	Type: Motherboard

Handle: 0x0004, DMI type 3, 20 bytes
Chassis Information
	Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
	Type: Unknown
	Version: Chassis Version
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: Default Asset Tag#

Handle: 0x0005, DMI type 4, 38 bytes
Processor Information
	Socket Designation: Socket 775
	Type: Central Processor
	Family: 0x1
	Manufacturer: Intel
	ID: 0x6FB
	Version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
	External Clock: 266 MHz
	Max Speed: 2399 MHz
	Current Speed: 2400 MHz
	Upgrade: ZIF Socket
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag:  
	Part Number:  

Handle: 0x003d, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
	Error Information Handle: 0xffff
	Locator: DIMM_A1
	Bank Locator: Bank0/1
	Memory Type: DDR2 SDRAM
	Speed: 667 MHz
	Manufacturer: Apple Computer Inc.
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: None
	Part Number: None

Handle: 0x003e, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
	Error Information Handle: 0xffff
	Locator: DIMM_A2
	Bank Locator: Bank2/3
	Memory Type: DDR2 SDRAM
	Speed: 667 MHz
	Manufacturer: Apple Computer Inc.
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: None
	Part Number: None

Handle: 0x003f, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
	Error Information Handle: 0xffff
	Locator: DIMM_B1
	Bank Locator: Bank4/5
	Memory Type: DDR2 SDRAM
	Speed: 667 MHz
	Manufacturer: Apple Computer Inc.
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: None
	Part Number: None

Handle: 0x0040, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
	Error Information Handle: 0xffff
	Locator: DIMM_B2
	Bank Locator: Bank6/7
	Memory Type: DDR2 SDRAM
	Speed: 667 MHz
	Manufacturer: Apple Computer Inc.
	Serial Number: ** PRIVATE **
	Asset Tag: None
	Part Number: None

Handle: 0x0046, DMI type 131, 6 bytes
Apple specific Processor Type
	Cpu-type: 0x501

Handle 0x0047, DMI type 127, 4  bytes
End of Table

SMBIOS orig was = f13e0
SMBIOS new is = 25be000
ACPI Table not found: DSDT.aml
ACPI Table not found: SSDT.aml
FADT: ACPI Restart Fix applied!
FADT: ACPI Restart Fix applied!
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleACPIPS2Nub.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1743 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleNForceATA.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 2902 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1788 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePS2Keyboard.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1763 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePS2Mouse.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1729 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePS2Trackpad.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 3772 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/FakeSMC.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 4321 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/JMicron36xATA.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 2256 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/lspcidrv.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1299 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/NullCPUPowerManagement.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1498 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/Patched_10.7_AppleRTC.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 1961 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/skge.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 2027 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/SuperVIAATA.kext/Contents/Info.plist] 3608 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleACPIPS2Nub.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleACPIPS2Nub] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleACPIPS2Nub.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleACPIPS2Nub] 38224 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleNForceATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleNForceATA] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/AppleNForceATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleNForceATA] 77200 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/MacOS/ApplePS2Controller] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/MacOS/ApplePS2Controller] 54992 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePS2Keyboard.kext/Contents/MacOS/ApplePS2Keyboard] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/ApplePS2Controller.kext/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePS2Keyboard.kext/Contents/MacOS/ApplePS2Keyboard] 36840 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/FakeSMC.kext/Contents/MacOS/FakeSMC] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/FakeSMC.kext/Contents/MacOS/FakeSMC] 77568 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/JMicron36xATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/JMicronATA] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/JMicron36xATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/JMicronATA] 83536 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/NullCPUPowerManagement.kext/Contents/MacOS/NullCPUPowerManagement] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/NullCPUPowerManagement.kext/Contents/MacOS/NullCPUPowerManagement] 33240 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/Patched_10.7_AppleRTC.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleRTC] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/Patched_10.7_AppleRTC.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleRTC] 62232 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/SuperVIAATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/SuperVIAATA] 4096 bytes.
Read HFS+ file: [hd(0,2)/Extra/Extensions/SuperVIAATA.kext/Contents/MacOS/SuperVIAATA] 88472 bytes.
Starting Darwin x86_64
Boot Args: boot-uuid=E146BAFA-AB26-3492-92E6-24E8FC3A9ED8 rd=*uuid -v PCIRootUID=1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

je peu te montrer ca au cas ou


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

C'est déjà mieux tu as le driver LAN qui semble chargé.
Toujours rien dans le rapport système du MAC ?


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

non toujours rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

ouuuuuuaaaaaaaa festival


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> non toujours rien
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------
> 
> ouuuuuuaaaaaaaa festival



Yeahhhh !!
Tu as fait quoi de plus par rapport à avant ton edit ?


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

jai mis dans dans E/E fix avec myhack redemmarrer

mais il est connecter en en1 et faudrai si j'ai compris le metre en en0


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> jai mis dans dans E/E fix avec myhack redemmarrer
> 
> mais il est connecter en en1 et faudrai si j'ai compris le metre en en0



Ha oui, ce serait mieux.
Par contre là...
Essaie en supprimant les connexions, et en les recréant manuellement puis reboot.
tu crées en 1er l'ethernet.


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

Par contre aussi ce qui est chiant c'est que le reboot automatique fonctionne pas je suis obliger de l'éteindre et de le reboot à chaque fois manuellement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

J'ai fait comme tu m'a dit mais il est toujours en en1


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Décembre 2014)

bsketeur a dit:


> Par contre aussi ce qui est chiant c'est que le reboot automatique fonctionne pas je suis obliger de l'éteindre et de le reboot à chaque fois manuellement



Ha oui, pas terrible...
Ce kext est peut être un peu vieux...
A voir avec le dernier lien que je t'ai mis, avec le gros post sur le forum.

Sinon essaie de voir pour le Mac App Store maintenant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------




bsketeur a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]J'ai fait comme tu m'a dit mais il est toujours en en1



Là par contre, je sèche  
Je sais que j'ai pas pu mettre ma carte PCIe ajoutée en "en0" tant que la carte intégrée à la CM était activée dans le bios...


----------



## polyzargone (4 Décembre 2014)

Pense aussi à supprimer NetworkInterfaces.plist dans Bibilothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration.

En  fait, le mieux c'est de virer toutes les interfaces réseau dans les  préférences système, d'effacer le NetworkInterface.plist, de redémarrer  puis de rajouter une à une les interfaces en commençant par l'Ethernet.

Vérifie également que EthernetBuiltIn est présent dans org.chameleon.Boot.plist et si vraiment ça veut pas, rajoute également ceci :

<key>EthernetBuiltIn</key>
<string>Yes</string>
<key>device-properties</key>
<string>4b00000001000000010000003f0000000100000002010c00d041030a0000000001010600051c0101060000007fff0400160000006200750069006c0074002d0069006e0000000500000001</string>


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

faut que je retrouve j'avais lu un truc la dessus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

parce que la j'ai essayer et toujours le meme message dans l'app store

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




polyzargone a dit:


> Pense aussi à supprimer NetworkInterfaces.plist dans Bibilothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration.
> 
> En  fait, le mieux c'est de virer toutes les interfaces réseau dans les  préférences système, d'effacer le NetworkInterface.plist, de redémarrer  puis de rajouter une à une les interfaces en commençant par l'Ethernet.



oui voila c'est ca que j'avais lu et je venais juste de retrouver le site ou j'avais lu ca

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------

c'est bon les gas il me demande de finir mon compte app store avec une carte de credit et tout donc je pense que ca va le faire maintenant

merci pour tout


----------



## polyzargone (4 Décembre 2014)

File ton fric à Apple maintenant !


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

non non lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

et si je veu faire la mise amour par app store vers 10,9,5 ca va le faire ou pas du tout


----------



## polyzargone (4 Décembre 2014)

Je dirais que oui, une petite sauvegarde ne serait pas de trop néanmoins.


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

une time machine ???


----------



## polyzargone (4 Décembre 2014)

Oui, par exemple !


----------



## bsketeur (4 Décembre 2014)

peu pas elle fait 80giga


----------



## MilesTEG (5 Décembre 2014)

Le must serait de faire un clone avec CCC ou autre 

Sinon, pour faire les MAJ, j'ai lu qu'il fallait mieux utiliser les fichiers combo sur un Hack, surtout si tu n'utilises pas clover comme bootloader.


----------



## bsketeur (5 Décembre 2014)

ccc est payant maintenant et les autre aussi que je vu sur un site mais si je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque et que je fait un image de mon disque ca pourrais le faire aussi normalement


----------



## polyzargone (7 Décembre 2014)

possible&#8230; Tu as également SuperDuper qui fait la même chose que CCC.

@MilesTEG
Les Combo, c'est plus trop d'acualité depuis Mavericks et les CPU Intel nativement reconnus. Surtout avec myHack. Tant que les kexts nécessaires et les kexts patchés sont dans Extra, ça ne pose pas de problèmes. Au pire, un reboot sur la clé d'install pour faire un myFix et ça roule.

C'est ce qui est bien avec myHack, tous les kexts dans Extra (et donc in fine dans le kext myHack.kext de S/L/E) prévalent sur les kexts de l'OS.


----------



## bsketeur (23 Janvier 2015)

juste pour une petit info par rapport a la mise amour 10,9,5 je me refusait de la faire et un jour en rallument lordi je me rend compte qu'elle s'est faite.
je suis donc passé en 10.9.5 sans aucun soucis


----------



## polyzargone (23 Janvier 2015)

Avec myHack, c'est sans soucis... Maintenant, tu es tranquille, y aura plus d'updates pour Mavericks 
Prochaine étape donc, Yosemite !


----------



## MilesTEG (28 Janvier 2015)

Ça fait un moment que je me pose la question, c'est quoi myHack ? C'est un site ? un outils ? (on le trouve où le cas échéant)
C'est un truc comme ce que font tonymac ?


----------



## polyzargone (28 Janvier 2015)

myHack est un utilitaire de création de clé d'installation. Mais contrairement à UniBeast, il fait bien plus que cela. Outre le fait de tout automatiser (et sans avoir le besoin de passer son OS en anglais pour l'utiliser  ) in propose également un système astucieux de gestion du cache et des kexts une fois l'OS installé sur le disque.

Il installe un kext (myHack.kext) dans S/L/E qui va regrouper en son sein tous les kexts de Extra/Extensions. Là où il est très pratique, c'est qu'il va définir leur n° de version en 1111 ce qui aura pour conséquence de les faire prévaloir sur n'importe quel autre kext de S/L/E. Du coup, si on modifie un kext, pas besoin de toucher/retirer l'original, il suffit juste de placer la version modifiée dans Extra/Extensions pour qu'elle soit automatiquement chargée. Donc à part pour myHack.kext, l'OS n'est en rien altéré . C'est très pratique aussi pour les MÀJ mais il faut faire attention à ne pas trop utiliser de veilles versions des kexts modifiés sans quoi, un conflit finira par arrivé. Pour les autres kexts - non sandards - pas de soucis en revanche.

À part ça, l'application myHack permet également de créer des clés pour différentes versions d'OS X, de patcher automatiquement l'installeur pour installer OS X en MBR, de réparer les permissions du disque, de reconstruire le cache (obligatoire si on ajoute ou retire quoique ce soit dans Extra/Extensions) et même d'installer Chameleon (et ce, même en bootant sur la clé !). Sans parler du fait que lors de l'installation d'OS X, un utilitaire permet de copier un dossier Extra tout prêt et configuré à la racine du disque AVANT de redémarrer. Bref, un UniBeast puissance 1000 !!!

Bref, c'est un outil génial qui malheureusement n'est pas encore dispo pour Yosemite mais qui fonctionne encore parfaitement pour les précédentes versions  On attend avec impatience la prochaine version


----------



## MilesTEG (28 Janvier 2015)

Ok merci pour ces explications 
Je comprends mieux maintenant


----------



## bsketeur (10 Février 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Avec myHack, c'est sans soucis... Maintenant, tu es tranquille, y aura plus d'updates pour Mavericks
> Prochaine étape donc, Yosemite !



ha non merci je n'aime pas du tout Yosemite il vraiment très moche


----------

